

Knuth on email - helwr
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/email.html

======
petercooper
Knuth wrote this six years ago and the war has already been won.

Google, Yahoo, and Microsoft all use "email" and if you Google for "e-mail" it
says "Did you mean email?" and "e-mail" returns 3.2bn results in Google vs
5.9bn for "email".

I still use the "old" style though, mostly out of habit. But _really_ old
people I know still have the same old fashioned handwriting and language
habits they picked up in the 1950s. It's not necessary to keep changing,
though if you're a business, you need to stay on top of this if only for your
customers' sakes.

~~~
helwr
yes, I brought it up mostly because of

"Email is a wonderful thing for people whose role in life is to be on top of
things. But not for me; my role is to be on the bottom of things. What I do
takes long hours of studying and uninterruptible concentration. I try to learn
certain areas of computer science exhaustively; then I try to digest that
knowledge into a form that is accessible to people who don't have time for
such study."

